# Rough Idle, Check engine light, I have replaced so many things! Help!



## goof9 (Jun 3, 2018)

I had similar problems with my 2012 manual transmission. It turned out to be multiple leaks in the vacuum system. They found leaks in the purge solenoid, and an internal failure. They replaced the manifold, camshaft cover, PCV pipe, and hose. All of this was causing a lean condition and misfiring. My vehicles main symptoms were a very rough idle, often stalling within a minute or so, and reduced power and sputtering/misfiring in the 2000-3500 rpm range.

Best of luck, hope it works out.


----------



## veronduh (Jun 7, 2018)

I also had similar problems in my 2011 ECO automatic transmission. It rough idled and had power loss. It was an absolute headache trying to figure out what it was. It was in three different repair shops and they still couldn't fix the issue even after many replacement parts. Finally the third shop figured out it was a combination of multiple vacuum leaks, pcv valve, and a cracked valve cover. I'm sorry your cruze is being a headache, but if it makes you feel any better you're not alone! I have dumped way too much money into mine trying to fix various hoses and such that just keep failing. After I had the vaccum leak and everything fixed it's been so far so good. So hopefully yours will too. Good luck and congratulations on the baby!


----------



## James Smullen (Jan 13, 2021)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze, gets great milage, 32 in city gas 4 cylinder, need any to know whjy when i stop at a light, engine hesitates, and shutters, but as soon as i step on the gas, the car runs without the hesitation, , and runs smooth?
Any commments ?


----------



## Nua (Feb 26, 2021)

James Smullen said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze, gets great milage, 32 in city gas 4 cylinder, need any to know whjy when i stop at a light, engine hesitates, and shutters, but as soon as i step on the gas, the car runs without the hesitation, , and runs smooth?
> Any commments ?


I would guess your issue stems from a bad spark plug


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nua said:


> I would guess your issue stems from a bad spark plug


Welcome Aboard!

The OP has not been online here since 2018

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze  here.


----------

